# Harry Potter [Libri]



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2014)

Sono sempre stato scettico nei confronti di questa serie di libri, ma proprio qualche giorno fa non sapendo che cacchio fare ho iniziato il primo libro e devo dire che mi sta prendendo molto. E io non sono MAI stato un amante della lettura.
Mi pareva una cosa troppo da bambini, ma in realtà non lo è.

Una bella sorpresa insomma, sono contento di avere iniziato a leggerlo.

Voi invece? Li avete letti? Vi piacciono?

No spoiler please


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2014)

Io ho solo il secondo. Da quel che mi ricordo (sono passati ormai 10 anni), non era male. Però sono stato e non sono un amante del maghetto occhialuto. Un libro da 7 diciamo.

Tra l'altro anche se non ho letto gli altri credo che il secondo sia il più bello.


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2014)

Io li ho tutti e sette e li ho sempre letti prima che uscissero i rispettivi film. Personalmente credo siano libri per ragazzi, ma in quanto tali sono scritti veramente bene (considerato che esistono libri per ragazzi scritti coi piedi tipo Twilight). Credo meritino di esser letti.
Ah è ovviamente sono MOLTO meglio dei film (eccetto i primi due con cui i film riescono a reggere il confronto).


----------



## prebozzio (18 Agosto 2014)

Io da buon laureato in lettere, saccente e con velleità intellettualoidi, mi ero sempre tenuto alla larga da Harry Potter sia in veste letteraria sia filmica.

A ottobre scorso mi sono avvicinato alla saga per via di un evento che l'associazione di volontariato di cui sono coordinatore, insieme a Lucca Comics and Games, aveva deciso di organizzare.

Per curiosità ho deciso di cominciare a leggere "La Camera dei Segreti", ed è stato un colpo di fulmine. In un mese e mezzo ho letto tutti e sette i romanzi: e se considerate che lavoro 36 ore la settimana, che vado tre volte in palestra, che vivo da solo e devo, quindi, fare la spesa, cucinare e tenere la casa in condizioni umane, è un dato spaventoso.

Non è assolutamente una serie per bambini, semmai è una serie che cresce insieme ai lettori ideali del primo volume: mano a mano diventa sempre più oscura, tenebrosa, anche dura. E' fortemente educativa ma in un modo non didascalico né noioso.

Pur avendo letto tutti i libri e conosciuto Letizia Ciampa, la doppiatrice di Hermione Granger per l'adattamento cinematografico, ho visto solo i primi quattro film: non erano male, ma non mi hanno preso quanto i romanzi.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2014)

Da ragazzino me ne sono innamorato, è una saga davvero bella. Come dice prebozzio, quello che colpisce è proprio il clima oscuro e tetro che di libro in libro diventa sempre più forte.

Per quanto riguarda i film, tecnicamente sono fatti bene. Non a caso uno è stato diretto anche da Cuaron.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Agosto 2014)

I primi due, tre saranno anche per "bambini", ma poi i successivi sono tutta un' altra cosa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2014)

Ho letto tutti i sette libri, sono indiscutibilmente un capolavoro che rimarrà immortale, come scritto da altri sono leggibili e interpretabili a vari livelli, dall'adolescente a un lettore più maturo, poi bisogna vedere se ti piace il genere, io adoro il fantasy e l'urban fantasy in questione.
ovviamente i film non hanno lo stesso phatos.

Ho letto anche tutta la saga di Twilight della Stephenie Meyer, e pur essendo un genere molto leggero non sono d'accordo siano scritti con i piedi, sono parecchio scorrevoli e divertenti, con tanto buonismo che, essendo io un vecchio sentimentale, non mi dispiace.
Anche se il libro più bello della Meyer è The Host.

Ho letto anche parecchie imitazioni sia della Rowling che della Meyer ed è indubbio che quest'ultime abbiano parecchie marce in più.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io da buon laureato in lettere, saccente e con velleità intellettualoidi, mi ero sempre tenuto alla larga da Harry Potter sia in veste letteraria sia filmica.
> 
> A ottobre scorso mi sono avvicinato alla saga per via di un evento che l'associazione di volontariato di cui sono coordinatore, insieme a Lucca Comics and Games, aveva deciso di organizzare.
> 
> ...



Grande, è successa una cosa molto simile a me. Sono arrivato a metà circa del secondo libro.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2014)

Io i primi due li ho letti dopo aver visto i films,e poi da lì tutti gli altri.Avendo iniziato a leggerli da adolescente ci sono cresciuta,li ho adorati e concordo con chi diceva che sono molto meglio della trasposizione cinematografica,che per quanto fatta bene per ogni episodio,taglia e stravolge alcune cose e non rende a pieno il meraviglioso mondo dei libri.In ogni caso quando ho letto l'ultimo tanto atteso e poi ho visto l'ultima parte del film mi è salita un po' di malinconia: una bellissima favola con cui avevo trascorso anni si era conclusa.Poi ho superato il trauma.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io i primi due li ho letti dopo aver visto i films,e poi da lì tutti gli altri.Avendo iniziato a leggerli da adolescente ci sono cresciuta,li ho adorati e concordo con chi diceva che sono molto meglio della trasposizione cinematografica,che per quanto fatta bene per ogni episodio,taglia e stravolge alcune cose e non rende a pieno il meraviglioso mondo dei libri.In ogni caso quando ho letto l'ultimo tanto atteso e poi ho visto l'ultima parte del film mi è salita un po' di malinconia: una bellissima favola con cui avevo trascorso anni si era conclusa.Poi ho superato il trauma.



Ti consiglio una saga molto bella: i figli della terra della Jean M. Auel, sono parecchio interessanti, anche se in alcuni punti un pò erotici
li trovo particolarmente adatti per una lettrice giovane


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio una saga molto bella: i figli della terra della Jean M. Auel, sono parecchio interessanti, anche se in alcuni punti un pò erotici
> li trovo particolarmente adatti per una lettrice giovane



Grazie,lo terrò a mente!


----------

